# White Farmers return to Rhodesia to fix what Government screwed up



## Preacher

IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land

Amazing....black savages can't even FARM land! Jesus h christ! Now if we can just get Whites back in control of the governments in Rhodesia and South Africa things will be going wonderfully!


----------



## tinydancer

When Mugabe took over all the farms not one of our nations screamed out. I now hate my leaders with a passion.

One correction you must make though. Zimbabwe is not South Africa. And btw SA has a bigger problem. You should see the WHITE camps SA blacks have put whites into.


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> Ehen Mugabe took over all the farms not one of our nations screamed out. I now hate my leaders with a passion.


Hard to complain when the majority does what the minority did. It's not as if the white farmers did not steal the land in the first place.


----------



## Preacher

tinydancer said:


> When Mugabe took over all the farms not one of our nations screamed out. I now hate my leaders with a passion.
> 
> One correction you must make though. Zimbabwe is not South Africa. And btw SA has a bigger problem. You should see the WHITE camps SA blacks have put whites into.


Oh I know Rhodesia isn't South Africa but both have same problem. Being run by an incompetent race of people.


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> One correction you must make though. Zimbabwe is not South Africa.


He hasn't a clue what he's posting about.


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ehen Mugabe took over all the farms not one of our nations screamed out. I now hate my leaders with a passion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to complain when the majority does what the minority did. It's not as if the white farmers did not steal the land in the first place.
Click to expand...

They bought it and farmed it like responsible people do. The groids have hopefully learned their lesson.


----------



## tinydancer

Thank you for bringing up Rhodesia though. My Ridgeback was from a direct line. Her name was Ripley. She kicked ass like you wouldn't believe. Some hunt with catahoulas. They are strange because they are sight hounds. No sound on the hunt.
I loved her so.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> They bought it and farmed it like responsible people do.


You oblivious useful idiot. The colonial governments kicked the natives off their land. You haven't a clue what you're posting about.

Edit...In the article you cite the farmer says he created the farm from 'virgin bush'. No mention of the fact the original Africans were using it to graze goats and cattle and spot plant crops. You really are a useful idiot.


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bought it and farmed it like responsible people do.
> 
> 
> 
> You oblivious useful idiot. The colonial governments kicked the natives off their land. You haven't a clue what you're posting about.
Click to expand...

LMAO did they OWN the land? Have a title to it? Any documentation? No then they didn't OWN it and obviously can't farm it like its intended even after they steal it.


----------



## tinydancer

Odium said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ehen Mugabe took over all the farms not one of our nations screamed out. I now hate my leaders with a passion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to complain when the majority does what the minority did. It's not as if the white farmers did not steal the land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They bought it and farmed it like responsible people do. The groids have hopefully learned their lesson.
Click to expand...



I could only wish that South Africa could understand and reject what their version of Mugabe has done to them.


----------



## cnm

I don't really find your ignorance so amusing. I guess it's good you get entertainment out of it.


----------



## tinydancer

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bought it and farmed it like responsible people do.
> 
> 
> 
> You oblivious useful idiot. The colonial governments kicked the natives off their land. You haven't a clue what you're posting about.
> 
> Edit...In the article you cite the farmer says he created the farm from 'virgin bush'. No mention of the fact the original Africans were using it to graze goats and cattle and plant crops. You really are a useful idiot.
Click to expand...


Bloody fool. You don't understand a lick about Africa at all. Goats and cattle?



The indginous species of Africa.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> LMAO did they OWN the land? Have a title to it?


Hereditary occupation. They were kicked off it. The land was stolen from them by the British.


----------



## tinydancer

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bought it and farmed it like responsible people do.
> 
> 
> 
> You oblivious useful idiot. The colonial governments kicked the natives off their land. You haven't a clue what you're posting about.
> 
> Edit...In the article you cite the farmer says he created the farm from 'virgin bush'. No mention of the fact the original Africans were using it to graze goats and cattle and spot plant crops. You really are a useful idiot.
Click to expand...


The natives had no land.


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> Bloody fool. You don't understand a lick about Africa at all. Goats and cattle?


Yes, goats and cattle you unbelievably ignorant bloviator.
For one example, what do you think the Masai live on? For another, what do you think the Zulu herded?


----------



## cnm

tinydancer said:


> The natives had no land.


Yeah, yeah, it was Terra Nullis. Ffs.


----------



## tinydancer

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO did they OWN the land? Have a title to it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hereditary occupation. They were kicked off it. The land was stolen from them by the British.
Click to expand...



Ruh roh. Dutch. Nothing was stolen.


----------



## tinydancer

cnm said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody fool. You don't understand a lick about Africa at all. Goats and cattle?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, goats and cattle you unbelievably ignorant bloviator.
> For one example, what do you think the Masai live on?
Click to expand...


They didn't then. Masai were straight up antelope. Blood.


----------



## ThirdTerm

> Smart's case was taken up by Emmerson Mnangagwa, Zimbabwe's then vice-president who heard of Smart's violent eviction while at an investment conference in Johannesburg.
> 
> Mnangagwa became president last month following a de facto coup that ended 93-year-old Mugabe's rule. In the latter half of his 37 years in power, Zimbabwe's economy collapsed, especially after the seizure of thousands of white-owned commercial farms under the banner of post-colonial land reform.
> 
> IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land









Mugabe was forced out of power in a coup and Emmerson Mnangagwa, his successor, is a moderate who personally helped this white farmer take back his land seized by Mugabe. Emmerson Mnangagwa studied at the University of London and the British probably had a civilizing influence on the former guerrilla leader.


----------



## anotherlife

The white farmers should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.


----------



## harmonica

I just saw an article on some black Africa farming...they still don't know basic farming techniques 
http://www.un.org/africarenewal/mag...agriculture-2014/boosting-african-farm-yields


----------



## 52ndStreet

Odium said:


> IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land
> 
> Amazing....black savages can't even FARM land! Jesus h christ! Now if we can just get Whites back in control of the governments in Rhodesia and South Africa things will be going wonderfully!



Apparently many of you whites need the savages minerals and natural resources to run your industries and manufacture many of your products.That is the main reason why you white people continue to invade their lands, and continue your move from Europe to Africa.


----------



## harmonica

52ndStreet said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land
> 
> Amazing....black savages can't even FARM land! Jesus h christ! Now if we can just get Whites back in control of the governments in Rhodesia and South Africa things will be going wonderfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently many of you whites need the savages minerals and natural resources to run your industries and manufacture many of your products.That is the main reason why you white people continue to invade their lands, and continue your move from Europe to Africa.
Click to expand...

when you got the power, why not use it??


----------



## 52ndStreet

harmonica said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land
> 
> Amazing....black savages can't even FARM land! Jesus h christ! Now if we can just get Whites back in control of the governments in Rhodesia and South Africa things will be going wonderfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently many of you whites need the savages minerals and natural resources to run your industries and manufacture many of your products.That is the main reason why you white people continue to invade their lands, and continue your move from Europe to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you got the power, why not use it??
Click to expand...


Also the White savages caveman Europeans can not grow enough food to feed themselves , especially during the winter caveman savages months.So they need to start farms in Africa.


----------



## Litwin

Odium said:


> IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land
> 
> Amazing....black savages can't even FARM land! Jesus h christ! Now if we can just get Whites back in control of the governments in Rhodesia and South Africa things will be going wonderfully!


dont turn it to racist issue, return the framers are great news for Zimbabwe , the problem is here, its  Zimbabwean *demography* , *agriculture can not save *Zimbabwe anymore


----------



## Litwin

anotherlife said:


> The white _*farmers *_should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.


how many of them live in NZ?


----------



## Litwin

ThirdTerm said:


> Smart's case was taken up by Emmerson Mnangagwa, Zimbabwe's then vice-president who heard of Smart's violent eviction while at an investment conference in Johannesburg.
> 
> Mnangagwa became president last month following a de facto coup that ended 93-year-old Mugabe's rule. In the latter half of his 37 years in power, Zimbabwe's economy collapsed, especially after the seizure of thousands of white-owned commercial farms under the banner of post-colonial land reform.
> 
> IN PICTURES: White Zimbabwean farmers return to seized land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe was forced out of power in a coup and Emmerson Mnangagwa, his successor, is a moderate who personally helped this white farmer take back his land seized by Mugabe. Emmerson Mnangagwa studied at the University of London and the British probably had a civilizing influence on the former guerrilla leader.
Click to expand...

a man with nickname *crocodile *will fix all Z. problems , irony (c)


----------



## Tommy Tainant

However bad it gets it still beats living as virtual slaves.


----------



## anotherlife

Litwin said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white _*farmers *_should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> how many of them live in NZ?
Click to expand...


It is NZ where they got settlement rights after they got kicked out of Zimbabwe. 
Probably most of them are there.


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> However bad it gets it still beats living as virtual slaves.



What is a virtual slave in contrast to just a slave?


----------



## Litwin

anotherlife said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white _*farmers *_should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> how many of them live in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is NZ where they got settlement rights after they got kicked out of Zimbabwe.
> Probably most of them are there.
Click to expand...

do you have the numbers ?


----------



## anotherlife

Litwin said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white _*farmers *_should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> how many of them live in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is NZ where they got settlement rights after they got kicked out of Zimbabwe.
> Probably most of them are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have the numbers ?
Click to expand...


What kind of number are you after? The percentage? Or an absolute? Why does that count?


----------



## Litwin

sho


anotherlife said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white _*farmers *_should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> how many of them live in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is NZ where they got settlement rights after they got kicked out of Zimbabwe.
> Probably most of them are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have the numbers ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of number are you after? The percentage? Or an absolute? Why does that count?
Click to expand...

show  all what you got, do they do well in NZ?


----------



## anotherlife

Litwin said:


> sho
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white _*farmers *_should not return to Zimbabwe.  They should stay in New Zealand.  The next government cue will just chase them back out at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> how many of them live in NZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is NZ where they got settlement rights after they got kicked out of Zimbabwe.
> Probably most of them are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have the numbers ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of number are you after? The percentage? Or an absolute? Why does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> show  all what you got, do they do well in NZ?
Click to expand...


I don't know if they do well in NZ.  I assume they would need to buy NZ farmland if they want to keep doing their businesses.  So they have to spend money right after they got robed at home.


----------

